# MIC Boots?



## Evilhalfling (May 3, 2007)

okay there are a lot of boots in the magic item compendium.  Im a fan of the book, I like being generous with wierd items, and still stingy in terms of cash.

The boots all seem to give some variation of short range teleport at widely varying prices lets see if we can bring a little order....

Anklet of translocation - swift action teleport 10' x5 per day, must have line of effect 1400gp 
Bolt shirt - move action teleport 60' x1 per day must have line of effect 5,000gp
Boots of big stepping - standard action 60' x3 as greater teleport  6,000 gp 
Boots of side stepping - swift action 5' x3 per day must have line of effect 6,000 gp 
Boots of swift passage - move action 20' x5 per day must have line of effect 5000gp 
Dimension stride boots - standard action 20' 1ch, 40' 3ch, 60' 5ch, five charges, must have line of effect 2000gp 

Quicksilver Boots - swift action to move land speed x2 per day, not teleport sorta provokes AoO 3500gp 
Chronocharm of Horizon walker - swift action 1/2 normal moment 1x per day, not teleport no AoO 500gp

Its late - I take a stab at my analyisis another time, anyone else have thoughts?


----------



## blargney the second (May 3, 2007)

Nothing to add, but I love those items. 
-blarg


----------



## TheGogmagog (May 3, 2007)

_Anklet of translocation - swift action teleport 10' x5 per day, must have line of effect 1400gp_
This would definitely be my favorite item of the lot, if shopping in a market offering all the choices.

_Boots of big stepping - standard action 60' x3 as greater teleport 6,000 gp_
This would be my second choice.

_Bolt shirt - move action teleport 60' x1 per day must have line of effect 5,000gp_
This shirt just seems like a ripoff, even considering it's non-ideal slot.
_Boots of side stepping - swift action 5' x3 per day must have line of effect 6,000 gp_ 
This just doesn't compare to the _Anklet of translocation_, I'm curious if there's any justification.
_Boots of swift passage - move action 20' x5 per day must have line of effect 5000gp_
This one might have it's nitche, but I'm still inclined to go with the first two choices.

It's possible the different items were all from different sources and authors, finding those original sources would be the first step of a serious analysis.  I doubt you will ever see customer support in the form of cost justification calculations out of this book.  They puked out an expansion set, and you bought it. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Shadeydm (May 3, 2007)

TheGogmagog said:
			
		

> _  They puked out an expansion set, and you bought it. Mission accomplished._



_

Can I get extra bile with that?_


----------



## Machiavelli (May 3, 2007)

I don't have the MIC to check on it, but those Boots of Sidestepping look like they should be an immediate action.  THEN the item would have its usefulness.

The Bolt Shirt would be excellent for a mage slayer monk, or some other such, who wants to cross a mook-infested battlefield with time to spare for initiating a grapple.  There's even the chasm-crossing and cliff-climbing usefulness to consider.  Even then, only once per day for 5,000gp sounds borked.

Dimension Stride Boots look like they have WAY too few charges.  Compared to the Boots of Big Stepping, you've got a third of the day's use for a third of the price (sounds fair enough)... but the Boots of Big Stepping recharge at the end of the day and can go through obstacles without having any line of sight.


----------



## MarkB (May 3, 2007)

Actually, the _anklet of translocation_ functions only two times per day.

Also, it's worth mentioning the _boots of big stepping_s' other benefit - constant-effect +2 to caster level for all teleportation spells. That's a real boon to wizards with large parties to teleport, especially at lower levels.


----------



## Mistwell (May 3, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Boots of side stepping - swift action 5' x3 per day must have line of effect 6,000 gp
> Boots of swift passage - move action 20' x5 per day must have line of effect 5000gp




The first item I quoted was not properly described.  It's not a teleport item.  Boots of Sidestepping provide 3 x day swift action extra 5-foot step (Can use even if already moved, and doesn't prevent movement after use (even a regular 5' step)).  You actually take the 5' step, you don't teleport at all, and the ramifications of an extra 5' step, even if you already moved in that round or even took another 5' step, are vastly different than a teleport. 

The second item, just a minor clarification.  Boots of Swift Passage - 5 x day move action to teleport without error up to 20 feet in any direction (need line of sight and effect, can't be an object or creature in destination, cannot bring other creatures with you).


----------



## Raspen (May 3, 2007)

i myself just got the boots of big steeping just for them times when i get hit bad enought not to be able to cast a spell that way i know i can cast a spell the following round.  the others dont offer that much in protection do to the range or how few times they can be used.


----------



## MarkB (May 3, 2007)

I should mention that a character in my Savage Tide game got good use out of the _anklet_ last Sunday even with the 2/day limitation. Being attacked by assassin vines, he was twice able to escape their grasp via a short-range teleport, whereas he'd have needed to roll exceptionally well to break the grapple conventionally.


----------



## Mistwell (May 3, 2007)

Raspen said:
			
		

> the others dont offer that much in protection do to the range or how few times they can be used.




Several offer essentially the ability to spring attack.  You move, attack, and swift-action teleport back.  All without the feat.  Or, they allow you to cast a full round spell, and swift-action move back.  Or take a full-attack action and teleport back as a swift action.  Seems pretty powerful to me.


----------



## Popertop (Jul 27, 2010)

Boots of big stepping are my favorite,
I also like the quicksilver ones, even though they aren't technically that great.


----------



## coyote6 (Jul 27, 2010)

Most of the PCs I've seen with them tend to use the shirts and anklets mainly as "get out of grapple" items. That's how my beguiler mostly used his -- swift action out of grapple, then cast _freedom of movement_ or run away or what have you.


----------

